# PRS SE vs. Ibanez RG plz help!!



## stefan.416 (Nov 18, 2008)

hey everyone im in the market for a new guitar. its between the PRS SE singlecut trem and a used Ibanez 350dx in white. now the prs is 650 plus tax and i can get the ibanez for 200-300 and then put some sick pickups and eventually a new trem in it. i play mostly classic rock (zepplin, hendrix, acdc) but i also play some metal (metallica) on the od occation. i also like to play the blues and jsut go off with it if u knwo what im talking about so i guess a nice clean tone would be necessary. if u guys could give me ur input in both these guitars and which one would be the better choice that would be great. thanks


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

I had an Ibanez 370DX a while ago and I thought it was awesome, I could play metal, blues, funk, anything on it. It was a really diverse guitar. They're 2 completely different guitar but I'd go with the Ibanez based on experience.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

having played an SE singlecut i can attest to that line being good quality guitars that can cover a lot of bases.

but you're looking at 2 very different guitars.

mahogany vs basswood body
24 vs 22 frets?
vintage-style trem vs fully floating locking system
the difference in neck carve and profile

you're going to have to try out both guitars to figure out which one you like more. I go by feel over looks pretty much all the time - everything else is upgradeable. I'd be leaning towards the SE myself because i dont like the tone of basswood guitars, dont like floating trems, and prefer the singlecut body shape most of the time.

and if you want to keep the costs down, just buy a used SE singlecut w/ trem - more like $450-$500.


----------



## Dude5152 (Oct 28, 2007)

Being the owner of two Ibanez guitars, one of them an RG, I would choose the 350dx. It has a 24 fret neck which gives more versatility and it has a trem which, if is not one of the selling points you are looking at, could be blocked with a tremol-no or something similar. 

Just my $0.02:smile:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

24 frets may be more versatile.. but not everyone uses them lol


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

I would take the mahogany over the extra two frets myself. Ibanez does not always have the best stock pickups but if you are changing them a JB bridge and 59 neck would be sweet!

Feel is number 1 and used is number two.

Bev


----------

